

Creating an English Dictionary Metaphone Lookup Database using PHP and MySQL - jqueryin
http://blackbe.lt/creating-an-english-dictionary-metaphone-lookup-database-using-php-and-mysql/

======
jqueryin
This is a bit of a follow up on my recent domain listings. It's a
demonstration of how to make use of the English dictionary to find similar
available domains. I stop short on explaining how to do so, but it's
essentially taking `metaphone('exampledomain')` and querying the value against
the metaphone column of the database to check for any matches, implying
similarity or sameness.

